# Satan's Convention



## crbrumbelow (Oct 21, 2010)

Satan called a worldwide convention. In his opening address to his evil angels, he said, "We can't keep the Christians from going to church. We can't keep them from reading their Bibles and knowing the truth. We can't even keep them from forming an intimate, abiding relationship experience in Christ. If they gain that connection with Jesus, our power over them is broken."
"So let them go to their churches, let them have their conservative lifestyles, but steal their time, so they can't gain that relationship with Jesus Christ. This is what I want you to do, angels. Distract them from gaining hold of their Savior and maintaining that vital connection throughout their day!"

"How shall we do this?" shouted his angels.

"Keep them busy in the non-essentials of life and invent innumerable schemes to occupy their minds," he answered. "Tempt them to spend, spend, spend, and borrow, borrow, borrow".

"Persuade the wives to go to work for long hours and the husbands to work 6-7 days a week, 10-12 hours a day, so they can afford their empty lifestyles. Keep them from spending time with their children. As their family fragments, soon, their home will offer no escape from the pressures of work!"

"Over-stimulate their minds so that they cannot hear that still, small voice. Entice them to play the radio or cassette player whenever they drive. To keep the TV, VCR, CD's and their PC's going constantly in their homes. And see to it that every store and restaurant in the world plays non-biblical music constantly. This will jam their minds and break their union with Christ."

"Fill the coffee table with magazines and newspapers. Pound their minds with the news 24 hours a day. Invade their driving moments with billboards. Flood their mailboxes with junkmail, mail order catalogues, sweepstakes and every kind of newsletters and promotional offering free products, services and false hopes. Keep skinny, beautiful models on the magazines so the husbands will believe that external beauty is what's important, and they'll become dissatisfied with their wives. Ha! that will fragment those families quickly!"

"Even in their recreation, let them be excessive. Have them return from their recreation exhausted, disquieted, and unprepared for the coming week."

"Don't let them go out in nature to reflect on God's wonders. Send them to amusement parks, sporting events, concerts and movies instead. Keep them busy, busy, busy! And when they meet for spiritual fellowship, involve them in gossip and small talks so that they leave with troubled consciences and unsettled emotions."

"Go ahead, let them be involved in soul winning, but crowd their lives with so many good causes they have no time to seek power from Christ. Soon they will be working in their own strength, sacrificing their health and family for the good of the cause. It will work! It will work!"

......It was quite a convention. And the evil angels went eagerly to their assignments causing Christians everywhere to get busy, busy, busy and to rush here and there.

I guess the question is: Has the devil been successful at his scheme? You be the judge! Friends, please take heed of the message this brings:

B	-	Being
U	-	Under
S	-	Satan's
Y	-	Yoke


----------



## habersham hammer (Oct 21, 2010)

Great post and very true!


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 21, 2010)

great post so true in my life

Father forgive me


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 21, 2010)

Thats a good one,sad but true!


----------



## apoint (Oct 21, 2010)

Like a kid in a candy store, also why a camel wont fit Thur the eye of a needle. Lord dont make me so rich I forget you or so poor I have to steal.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 22, 2010)

Amen


----------



## sea trout (Oct 22, 2010)

great and true reality check!!!!!!!!
if we can only remain calm enough to recognize the devils plans, we can confidently begin to work against them.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 22, 2010)

I think I might have personally met the devil up in Dothan, Al yesterday afternoon.


----------

